# CMH on MH Ballast?



## Wetdog (Feb 25, 2011)

Apparently something new.

I was checking out hXXp://advancedtechlighting.com for a HPS rebuild kit (they went up $10), and saw a link on the site to the effect 'want CMH but have a MH ballast?'. I clicked on it.

Apparently Phillips has come out with a new bulb that will run off a magnetic MH ballast. "Phillips CDM Allstart CMH Lamps"

Just glossed over all the info, but it sure would be cheaper to get just the bulb rather than the rebuild kit and a bulb. That is what I was going to do with my 400w MH.

Check it out and let's hear what you think.

Wet


----------



## benamucc (Feb 25, 2011)

yo big dog!  hate to burst your bubble, but according to a few other sites that carry those bulbs, they're designed for HPS ballasts.  

they seem like a great solution to an "all inclusive" light however!!  

check the philips website and i think you'll see whats what...


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 25, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> yo big dog!  hate to burst your bubble, but according to a few other sites that carry those bulbs, they're designed for HPS ballasts.
> 
> they seem like a great solution to an "all inclusive" light however!!
> 
> check the philips website and i think you'll see whats what...



You need to check it out closer. I know all about the HPS ballast thing and this bulb wasn't on this site the last time I visited about a month or so ago.

I'm getting a CMH bulb for my 400w magnetic HPS ballast and was going to get a HPS rebuild kit and use the enclosure from my 400w magnetic MH ballast.

When I went to see about the rebuild kits increased in price (they did), I saw the link for this new bulb.

I'll check out the Phillips site also.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok, a little more info from the site, hXXp://advancedtechlighting.com

This is for the 400w bulb.

Product # 23259-5
CDM 330/U/O/4k EA Allstart
CDM330 uses ballast M59/0, M128/0, M135/0, M155/0, M172/0

33,000 initial lumens

My core and coil MH ballast is a M59.

Things are looking up, if I can avoid doing a rebuild on the MH ballast.

Wet


----------

